# My Gt pro series 24 BMX, Suspension fork idea's



## BLaZZiN (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a 2002-2004cromo GT pro series 24 BMX. I love its feel and the durability of it.
Its blue i cant find anything online about its exact year...BUT i want a front sus fork and i am wondering about the ability to add a lowered sus fork to this bike. 70-80 MM max... i dont see why i couldnt...any feedback would be very importaint to me.

If any GT fanatics are about, I can provide a picture...bikepedia and other such sites dont list my bike i am very curious as to its exact year. I havnt been able to find anything yet.

Most DJ bikes are heading towards BMX. whats going to be the diff in years to come¿?¿?¿?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry but a suspension fork for the GT is a bad idea. GT used there "slammed geometry" for a long time. Your head angle is hovering around 73.5*. The Blk Mrkt bike were designed around a fork with 60 to 80mm of travel putting the head tube angle at 69*.

GT's have traditionally run a very short fork. You would lose that tight turning feel and replace it with a fork that would flop from side to side. Your seat angle would increase from it's current 68* too.

There are a lot of differences between a race bike and a DJ. I would save up and get a real DJ bike.


----------



## BLaZZiN (Jul 7, 2008)

Saving up isnt the problem i have tonnes of cash...it just has memories for me and i am moving on. I am just to tall to ride it now i am 6'5...i rode it for awhile but i want to save it from its back of the garage demise.... it wont break if i 4 stair to flat it HARD just to back wheel so what about a front fork thats like 15 MM longer? i dont caare if i break it i would rather i own it than it rusts....hell i would let my woman ride it...but she is dead set on her spank bikes...The simple question is...for the hard core GT fan's...and the DJ people whats the big diff...I understand the geo...haha but DJ is slamming it very close to BMX...as we all know...

And you would have to identify my bike before you comment on geo....i couldnt find **** on it...even from GT


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

15mm? You have a 24" bmx race fork that measures close to 465mm? Please post pics. My Society with 80mm travel and has a 480mm axle to crown.

Good luck with that...

Post pics up. Does the frame look like this?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't care if you break it? Then throw a monster t on that thing.

But seriously, the big difference is the geometry. You say you understand the different geometry, but I don't think you do...why would you ask this question and continue to pursue it if you already understand the geometry difference and don't care if you break it...as far as I can see, you've made up your mind. 

A DJ mountain bike has little in common geometry-wise with a race bmx cruiser.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

maybe look for a marzocchi d street fork. 20mm TA 80mm travel built for 24" wheels, then mabe drop it down to 65mm if need be. That would be your shortest suspension fork option I think.


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, since the lowest suspension fork you can find will be about 75mm taller than the rigid fork on the bike, not to mention that it will have a 1.5" offset instead of 1.25" offset and make the bike nearly unrideable. You could just take it one step further and put a banana seat on it with ape hanger bars and use it to go get pizza and beer.


----------



## BLaZZiN (Jul 7, 2008)

The banana seat sold me...1,25 prolly means i cant even huck a shock into my bike.. simple question laid and answered. I will give the gt to my wife and i ordered an NS B.itch frame that i will build up for my own foolish needs...sad that a bmx actually felt ok at my insane height...i hope the B.itch will too...otherwise my wife will have 2 bikes  haha...banana man out.


PS"""" flystagg i also ordered one of those shocks from a clearance sale....if it doesnt fit oh well i will save it for a rainy day.


----------

